# I miss you muffin!!!



## Iris the Bunny lover (Jul 26, 2008)

I wish i could see muffin again some one left the door unlocked they just shut it the one of theem leand on the dorr i gess then theay ran and dogs came and ate theam we whent out side and there was blood on the patio :bigtears::bigtears::cry1:i love you muffin !!!! I :heartbeat::bunny5 muffin :rip: R.I.P. muffin


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 27, 2008)

i am really sorry for your loss!

i know how it feels! my thoughts are for you! what a harable way to go!


----------



## Iris the Bunny lover (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you guys Muffin was my first bunny he loved me and i loved him :bunnyhug::kiss1::big kiss:To you muffin :bunny19i:missyou I really can't belive he's gone:thud::bigtears::cry4:


----------



## maisy126 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry Muffin went that way, she was very loved.


:rip: Muffin, binky free in a field of:clover: and ink iris:'s with a :rainbow: in the sky:bigtears:


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Muffin. It's a shame he died that way.:cry4:Muffin will be missed dearly. 

Binky free at the bridge Muffin. :rainbow:


----------



## Iris the Bunny lover (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you guys (muffins a he Just to tell you I love you muffin!!! :blushan::heartbeat::bunny5 best buddy!!:hug1


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 28, 2008)

Iris at lease he is in a better place. away from mean dogs lol! sorry not to funny huh?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry. That is a very sad ending to the life of a bunny that was loved dearly. I too have a bunny named Muffin, although she is female. I hope you can heal from losing your good friend.

Binky free, Muffin.:rainbow:


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 28, 2008)

what did muffin look like?


----------



## Iris the Bunny lover (Jul 28, 2008)

:huhhe was a mix i think he was brown I'm not shur because it's been years sence the last time i seen him :dunno but i know he was brown


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 29, 2008)

i bet he was a cutie!



*cutie*


----------



## BunnysRock (Aug 1, 2008)

i feel so sorry for you :bigtears:maybe you can get a new bunny just like muffin


----------



## Iris the Bunny lover (Aug 1, 2008)

i don't whant another bunny like muffin i can't replace him!!!!:bigtears:


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Aug 1, 2008)

I know how you feel


----------

